# Xperiments from Dark Phoenix



## Jeremy Gillam (Aug 7, 2019)

This album of demos and experiments from the Dark Phoenix lab is really interesting. Thanks for this Hans!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 7, 2019)

I listened to some medley on YouTube and thought it was pretty damn amazing!
Also makes me scared of what kind of music we may never hear because it never made it into the movie or the score haha. 
Because this is all pretty damn awesome!


----------

